# My DIY 2 channel horn speaker system



## steve.steady (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's my DIY 5 way horn system. 
Could be planning a remote controlled screen to drop between them and an AV projector for the future - the rears will not be as big



Drivers and crossing values are: 
Tapped horn: Eminence 15" Kappa pro LFII (20Hz - 90Hz) - the wardrobes down the sides
Mid bass horn: Eminence 15 Kappa A (90Hz - 330Hz) - the big conicals at the bottom
Mid horn : JBL 2482 alnico / phenoic (330Hz - 1250Hz) - the one on top
Upper mid : JBL2435Be (1250Hz - 9000HZ) - the little horn
Tweeter - Raal Lazy Ribbon (9000Hz - 20000Hz) - the black vertical slot

I used the Behringer ECN8000 mic calibration file from the this site and here is the in room LH channel measurement, from ear listening position. This is with Anti-mode 8033c's DSP correcting the tapped horns.



I use 5 amps to drive it - all the horns are very sensitive - 110dB and above. The tapped horn ~ 107dB

Material is Scandi birch ply 18mm and 21mm. The horn throats of the HF are critical - has to transition from conical to perfect round throat sizes or they honk! I used 2 pack filler and plenty of time to make it smooth down to 600grit.
Still unfinished as yet. Plan to spray them in a beech finish. 

They sound pretty cool too.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Absolutely zero WAF! Great stuff, Thanks!


----------



## steve.steady (Apr 8, 2011)

Actually the missus likes them more than boxes - "look like flowers". Esp since it put rounded mouths on them.

She like how they sound too.

We built a 'music room', so they are not in the lounge in her space. Before I had 230l Tannoy GRF cabs in the lounge so now there's no problem...


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

That is so cool, I am envious.


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

What are the rough dims. on the big cone horns?


----------



## steve.steady (Apr 8, 2011)

Mid bass (big ones) 92cm diameter mouth, 1.3m long, Tapped horns are 2.2m tall.

Only occupies slightly over a 1m squ foot print though as the the tapped horn get more efficient placed in the corners - but need to be a bit out from back wall for timing and what the DSP on them can't correct...


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

You mind disclosing the specs on the tapped horn? Going to put a finish on the work or leave it raw? It looks like a builders accompishment as is. With finish it would be an artists accomplishment.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I would really love to hear this stereo. Nice execution, looks like you did a great job integrating all the drivers in a 5-way active system. Feel free to post your system in our Two Channel Picture Gallery. Would love to see the electronics, too.

Digging the recurve, also. :T


----------



## steve.steady (Apr 8, 2011)

Of wow where to start - I have been at this for many months.

Just completed using DSP on the tapped horns and it works well. See
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ed-mcacc-my-bi-polar-tweets-4.html#post490215

I've also been playing with time alignment measured and locked using HOLMImpulse.
As it's an analogue set up alignment is done by moving the horns back and forth until they measure the same as the adjacent ones on first peak positive.
It really works. Everything just snapps into focus and is right on it!

I have a 5 way passive crossover. Big inductors and caps on the bass.

More full construction details & the evolution can be found here.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/mult...-tapped-bass-mids-tweeter-big-boy-system.html


----------

